
How to Build a Healthcare SaaS Platform? - alexeysemeney
https://www.devteam.space/blog/how-to-build-a-healthcare-saas-platform/
======
hbcondo714
I don't see when this article was published but it seems outdated. The team is
using MEAP[1] which links to a wiki page listing technologies including YUI
that are no longer maintened and was built on MonoCross[2] which doesn't
appear to be maintained either. This was obviously a large endeavor to take on
so I wonder how the team is dealing with this.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_enterprise_application_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_enterprise_application_platform)

[2] [http://monocross.net/](http://monocross.net/)

------
kaicianflone
I worked on one of the largest Radiology SaaS coding/billing platform. Working
with hospitals is one of the most strenuous industries. Everyone has their own
formats and trying to learn the lingo takes a couple years.

Also many players have been in the industry for a long time and it's quite
incestuous. I am no systems architect either but the validity of the data at
any requested moment is very important so much of the services run in a
synchronous environment. In my opinion as much as possible of
accounting/scheduling should be async but this is one of the problems the
industry is facing i guess.

